# Proof that men can multi task



## Archer (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 6, 2013)

_An oldie but a goodie_:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Anne (Aug 6, 2013)

:lofl:


----------

